# System clock off by 7 hrs



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

I is 11:10 PM March 11 right now, when I use the date command it
returns 6:10 March 12.
I have set it up for Pacific time but I think it's confused. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you have something like the following in your /etc/rc.conf :


```
ntpdate_flags="north-america.pool.ntp.org"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

no, tried adding it, still nothing


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 12, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> I have set it up for Pacific time but I think it's confused.


Or perhaps you are. What is the full output of the date command (including the timezone bit).


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

Thu Mar 12 06:44:54 PDT 2009


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 12, 2009)

Execute as root:
date 200903112356.00

Your clock was off when you changed timezone, so it's still off.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

That's weird, whatever number I use for the year with that command it sets the year to 2020.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 12, 2009)

Sure you typed the dot ('.') to indicate the seconds? And 03 not 3? Works like a charm here:

```
% sudo date 200903112309.20
Wed Mar 11 23:09:20 AKDT 2009
% tail -1 /var/log/messages
Mar 11 23:09:20 laptop date: date set by mel
```


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

It worked that time, thanks. I still can't help wondering why it would be wrong in the first place though, I set it up for PDT during the installation.


----------

